# Foreigners in the Navy SEALs?



## Mike Baker (26 Oct 2006)

My search didn't turn up much, but I was wondering if foreigners can join the U.S. Navy SEALs? Not that I want to join them, but I would just like to know.


----------



## navymich (26 Oct 2006)

Have you read through their  website  yet?  There is a recruiting section, and if it isn't answered there, I'm sure there is also a section where you can contact them with questions.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Oct 2006)

No I havent, thanks Mich.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Oct 2006)

In case anyone wanted to know:


> Enlistment into the U.S. Navy, or any branch of the U.S. military, by citizens of countries other than the United States is limited to those foreign nationals who are legally residing in the United States and possess an Immigration and Naturalization Service Alien Registration Card (INS Form I-151/551 - commonly known as a "Green Card").
> 
> Applicants must be between 17 and 35; meet the mental, moral, and physical standards for enlistment; and must speak, read and write English fluently.
> 
> ...


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Oct 2006)

And for the Dick Marcinkos out there,

Read, learn, and this is a lock.

dileas

tess


----------

